# Back Country carrier Kelty/Sherpani/Deuter/REI?



## Erinz (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm ready to get back into hiking and need a good carrier to do it. I love our Ergo, but it is just too darn hot for a long, hot hike. I'm 5'4" so from what I gather the Kelty and REI brands aren't my best options. I've read some reviews of the Deuter and Sherpani models and they sound great --

Anyone have a back country pack they love?

TIA!







:

eta: almost 2 year old is 30 lbs.


----------



## katemum (May 14, 2007)

We love our Deuter. Dd is 26.5 lb but I think it will continue to work for us for quite some time, definitely until she's over 30lb.


----------



## FelixMom (Aug 28, 2006)

DH loves our Deuter. It's been in service since our oldest was 6 months old. Now that DD is nearing 2 yrs old, DH will probably encourage her to walk as much as possible, and DS2 will hop in that Deuter for the ride if it's DH's turn to carry the baby.

I used the Deuter for treks around town with DS1 up until he was 2.5 yrs old. But now I use wraps and MTs for long strolls through the forest.


----------



## .:Melissa:. (May 14, 2008)

Maybe not much help, but ...
I just started hiking with DS in a Evenflo Hiker, but we really don't care for it. After hearing some good things about the Phil and Ted Escape, I went ahead and ordered one, but it hasn't arrived yet. I read a review by someone who is 5'4" and they like it. I'm excited to try ours out and hopefully soon I'll have something to report!


----------



## getting_there (Oct 12, 2007)

For hiking I like my Kelty. I am 5 ft and it was hard to find something that both my husband and I could wear. This one adjusts and is great for both of us.


----------



## diascia (Oct 3, 2007)

I vote for the Kelty pathfinder. I am a small framed person at 5'6"-ish and dh is 5'10"-ish. It adjusts well to both of us and seems to be a comfortable ride for ds who is 19 months.


----------

